
NASA to Grow Marijuana on the Moon - ghosh
http://www.newslo.com/nasa-to-grow-marijuana-on-the-moon/
======
officialjunk
I'm having a hard time believing these quotes. I am also not familiar with
this linked site. Is this a joke?

